# Variable Speed Vs " Multi - Speed "



## veesubotee (Nov 22, 2008)

First question I would raise, is how do you know what size unit you need? Did you perform a heat calc?

Secondly, living in NJ (as I do), you must already have a source of heat. What you are contemplating buying is a system:

*Package Includes:* GSX130301 Air Conditioner, ARUF303016 Air Handler, HKR-08 Heat Strip, And TX3N4 Thermal Expansion Valve 

So, unless you're planning on heating your abode with electric resistance heat (bad move in NJ), you may wind up with 2 heating systems side by side. Ideally, an evaporator coil could be installed to work with your furnace, assuming you have one, an space permitting. It will also offer some challenges hooking up to duct system.

The GM website doesn't detail much about the unit, so I'll have to assume it's a single stage unit, based on the odd-ton sizing. I would therefore assume that the air handler has a multi-stage blower.

More information please. General location, description of home (square footage, insulation, glass area, etc.).

V


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

Also read the fine print on the warranty......you won't have one for that price.


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, Im getting somebody to do a load calculation when it comes down to ordering, from my own rough calculations I figure 2.5 Tons.

1950's Ranch, One main level plus basement which will be finished. 
Main level is about 1000 sq ft, basement will be approx. 800 sq ft.

Single pane windows, crappy insulation, etc.

Location Central NJ ( woodbridge 07095 )


As for heat, i've already have hot water baseboard heat via my oil burner. 

I was told I simply do not have to hook the heat strip up if i do not want to, it simply comes as an ' add - on accessory '





Technow said:


> Also read the fine print on the warranty......you won't have one for that price.


I dont think price has anything to do with warranty, The only things i found in the fine print were:


Damage or repairs required as a consequence of faulty
installation or application.( not covered ) 


&&&&&


For warranty credit, the
defective part must be returned to a Goodman heating and air
conditioning products distributor by a state certified or licensed
contractor

( I know a few hvac contractors if it comes down to that, I am also state certified with my Universal CFC license and NJ Blue Seal Refrigeration license for operations for large chillers. ) I work in a data center / office complex maintaining & running chillers and CRAC units, VAV's and other units, But I have little experience with residental equipment, which is why I ask about the Variable speed vs multi speed on a energy savings mindset, and daily comfort use.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I believe Tech is referring to Goodman's no warranty on equipment bought over the internet.

Doubt you'll need a 2.5 ton for your place.


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

beenthere said:


> I believe Tech is referring to Goodman's no warranty on equipment bought over the internet.
> 
> Doubt you'll need a 2.5 ton for your place.


All the online sites advertise 10 year factory warranty when registered online , I didn't notice where it says not warrented if purchased online, can you provide a link ?


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

Nevermind, found it on their site, that really sucks!

Are all the brands enforcing that policy ?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Goodman is the only one that sells online from what I have heard. They have to protect themselves from improperly installed units that may end up with moisture or contaminants in them and burnt out compressors later on etc etc. Variable speed fans are a LOT better because they can maintain a higher static pressure = more airflow and they can be slowed down a lot more than a basic motor and this gives you MUCH better de-humidification. Only problem being you need a HIGHLY skilled trained tech to be able to set it up properly to get those results.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Most brands are sold on the internet, some only until the manufacturer finds out. Then they tell that dealer to either stop, or lose their dealership. Goodman is the most common. As far as I know all manufacturers go no warranty on internet sales(Rheem may have a warranty if its installed by a qualified contractor, of course you have to find out who is a qualified contractor). Some of the dealers that are selling over the internet provide warranty themselves. Of course, if they go out of business, your still stuck.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

alecmcmahon said:


> Nevermind, found it on their site, that really sucks!
> 
> Are all the brands enforcing that policy ?


 
All those sites hide it pretty well....." in plain sight." :whistling2:

"But we gave him these warranty papers judge..........he knew he was buying off the internet......."

Also, are you going to go to Kentucky from NJ to sue them????:thumbdown:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Most brands are sold on the internet, some only until the manufacturer finds out. Then they tell that dealer to either stop, or lose their dealership. Goodman is the most common. As far as I know all manufacturers go no warranty on internet sales(Rheem may have a warranty if its installed by a qualified contractor, of course you have to find out who is a qualified contractor). Some of the dealers that are selling over the internet provide warranty themselves. Of course, if they go out of business, your still stuck.


What good is a warranty when the DIYer cannot change his own compressor or have the knowledge how to properly setup the fan speeds, superheat, or troubleshoot a TX valve etc etc. That is why a dealer /tech installs a unit and can provide service and a warranty and make the unit work properly. In essence these internet dealers are not really providing a warranty unless it is for the odd contactor or condensor fan motor so they are paying out very little anyway. Good deal for them eh:thumbup:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

yuri said:


> What good is a warranty when the DIYer cannot change his own compressor or have the knowledge how to properly setup the fan speeds, superheat, or troubleshoot a TX valve etc etc. That is why a dealer /tech installs a unit and can provide service and a warranty and make the unit work properly. In essence these internet dealers are not really providing a warranty unless it is for the odd contactor or condensor fan motor so they are paying out very little anyway. Good deal for them eh:thumbup:


I guess Rheem expects the home owner to have a service tech do the service work. And is thinking that the home owner only bought the unit on line to save money on the equipment, not the install.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I doubt that many top notch techs are all that interested in properly setting up a unit that they made no profit on from the installation. :no: You get what you pay for.:yes:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Never said top notch techs.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

yuri said:


> I doubt that many top notch techs are all that interested in properly setting up a unit that they made no profit on from the installation. :no: You get what you pay for.:yes:


Actually i must interject here. I know a few guys begging for work, and they know their stuff. They would install a unit for labor only just to get out of their house for a day. I guess it all depends on the market in your region. Thats why i had to learn plumbing. The market sucks here.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

That is tough. My city is very stable. Never booms or busts too bad but we do love our coupons. Plumbing is good to know. Water heaters don't care about the economy and keep leaking and everyone needs a toilet.:yes:


----------

